# No headlights 2014 sentra



## Nougi (Jan 12, 2022)

I have a 2014 Sentra with both head lamps out on low, driver side high working. Checked fuses and replaced, and verified the bulbs are not blown. Also tail lights are out. Blinkers run but fast and break lights are working. was not able to find any reliable info on a relay or location.


----------

